# camper furnace



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

How long could i run my heater in my camper just going off the 12v battery if i'm dry camping? I'm wondering how much electricity it draws. Should i just buy a little buddy heater and conserve my battery?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

I highly doubt your heater will run off your battery at all. Most RV furnaces are propane, however some of the newer and larger fifth wheels also have a central electric furnace that runs off a 50A connection.

RV heaters/furnace will eat up some propane if its really cold.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have never dry camped with our RV but depending on how often the heater comes on would determine how long the battery would last. If just using it at night it might last a couple of days.

I have a Little Buddy heater for my blind and I would not run it inside an enclosed RV overnight. You could plug your RV into your vehicle and let it run a while during the day to recharge your battery.



> I highly doubt your heater will run off your battery at all.


The RV propane furnace blower motor runs off 12v. Our 5th wheel is 50A but the propane furnace will still run if not plugged into shore power.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

Part Timer said:


> How long could i run my heater in my camper just going off the 12v battery if i'm dry camping? I'm wondering how much electricity it draws. Should i just buy a little buddy heater and conserve my battery?


I have a 30' t/t that we run the heater off the batteries/propane for a couple nights before the batteries need to be recharged - as long as you don't keep the lights and other items on, you should be fine. I have two deep cycle batteries installed in my travel trailer - it originally came with only one. With one battery it would run all night, but the battery level indicator the next morning would show it was low so during the day we would run the generator to "recharge" the battery and watch television, or turn on the a/c.

Using a heater buddy inside an enclosed, non vented space is not good, many people do it - just be aware it does emit CO (carbon monoxide)!


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

If you look, the Little Buddy Heaters state that they are safe for indoor use.


----------

